# Aqua Botanic



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay, Im going to try and type this thread without a lot of slander so, that'll take some self control on my part. Also, Im going to go ahead and post this on several forums to let other people know the experience I've had.

http://www.aquabotanic.com/

For a long time now I've heard great things about this online aquarium plants store. From visiting their gallery I could only assume that the place is well known because of the shear amount of customers and the quality of those customers tanks.

I finally placed an order about a month (or more) ago. I ordered the 20-30 gallon tank assortment with primarily hard to kill plants. I also ordered a few extra plants to bring the total up to $50.36 which entitled me to their "end of summer sale" that offers free shipping on all plant only orders over $50. Just to clarify, the shipping is 2-3 day UPS.

I ordered on a sunday and waited eagerly that next week. I believe it was that friday I recieved an email apologizing for the delay and I was told that because of it, some extra plants would be added to my order free of charge and my plants were scheduled to be shipped out monday or tuesday. I thought, Great either way I will recieve them next week.

That week came and went and I had recieved nothing. So I sent an email politely asking what was up with my order and I asked if it had been shipped out. I've had bad luck with UPS in the past and thought it was possible that once again my order was shipped to the wrong house. I recieved a reply two days later explaining that they had not recieved their shipment in and because of that all outgoing shipments were delayed. Once again I was told that my plants would be delivered the follow monday or tuesday.

Whelp, it's been another week now and I watched everday this week as the UPS truck just drove right past the house. It's getting close to a month now and I still have not recieved my shipment and I've only been contacted twice about this, both times of course were quite awhile ago.

Im going to try and call tomorrow if I can, other than that I don't know what to do. Should I contact BBB or someone else?

Or even better is the owner of that site a member here. Has anyone else dealt with this company?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think you should try to call them first. maybe there is something happening. but if they can't give you a good answer, then take some kind of action.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I will definitely call them before I take any other action just to get a word on what's going on. I forgot to add that my phone took a dump last week and I've been too lazy (and broke) to get a new one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just ask for your money back. THAT should get them to actually DO something, or at least give you grounds to file a complaint with someone.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow. I'm sorry you are having a hard time with Robert (The owner). He is usually good at keeping up on things but has been late in the past. The plants are very good quality. I would contact him directly and figure out whats going on. A lot of his plants are not kept on site. They are ordered in, quarantined for a week or so , then packaged up and sent out. Give him a call. He's very good about explaining the situation and making amends for delays. You can also find Robert Hudson at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, so the plants came in today while I was gone. My roommate brought them in for me. I will have pictures up soon and you guys aren't going to believe this. Looks like a rotten salad from burger king and all of the plants are not here, Im definitely missing some.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay, this is what I ordered with the addition of two vals. 

Hard to Kill Package

$46.38	
Add to basket


27 plants
20 to 30 gallon. Double the order for 40 to 60 gallon


2 Java Fern
2 Anubias nana
3 Java Lace Fern 
4 Cryptocoryne spiralis

6 Cryptocoryne wendtii small

1 Hornwort

2 Wisteria

10 Dwarf Sag (1 bunch)

1 Java moss

Value 51.53

savings: 5.15

lighting requirements: 1.5 to 2 watts per gallon

C02 requirements: suggested but not required

water conditions: hard or soft water

temp: not critical

fish compatibility: resitant to most plant nibblers


I seem to have a lot of java fern (in great condition), 2 wisteria (completely rotted away), some random anacharis (didn't order this), 2 anubias (might be salvagable), I can't seem to find any crypts whatsoever and Im guessing that this other plant is ah who knows I can't tell.

So it seems that I don't have any of the crypts or java moss. Im not sure if the order was sent out with no intention of including this or what.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

And yes the plants were shipped without any kind of insulation and in stapled baggies with no water, all of the plants were placed in a trash bag to boot.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, there's definitely some grossness in there!
What a bummer 

Anyway, you should definitely contact him. I'm sure he would be happy to either refund your money or send you replacement plants... most places are eager to make their customers or potential customers happy.

Zoe


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Something I found odd was that the plants that didn't have rotten roots had their roots completely cut off. Obvious signs of knife/scissor marks, is this normal? Im going to go ahead and cut my losses and try to stop stressing over this and everything else going wrong at the moment. Im just going to sell everything and focus on my new tank. This is ridiculous. I will never do business with them again.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, you have to keep in mind that things do happen. Based on what you've said, I see no reason that they were are no willing to correct the problem. Why don't you try contacting them?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. Those plants are not in good shape. Looks like they were sitting packaged and were not either shipped on time or the delivery was very slow. Contact him and I'm sure he'll resend the order or in the least refund your money.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

HybridS130 said:


> Yeah I will definitely call them before I take any other action just to get a word on what's going on. I forgot to add that my phone took a dump last week and I've been too lazy (and broke) to get a new one.


I've also been having a lot of trouble with my bank. Come to find out that everyone that I know that has dealt with them went through the same thing. 

Basically, the end of the week is near and I get low on funds but, nowhere near $0 or overdrawing. They will either charge me an overdraw fee when I haven't overdrawn or even purchased anything or they will literally recycle old transactions and put them through again just enough so that it seems that I have overdrawn. Either way in the past month I've had to pay them over $300 in overdraw fees for something that I cannot argue because they are the bank and I am 19 years old. I assure though that I have not overdrawn because I check my account everyday and I keep track of everything and I make sure that I do not get near $0. 

When this happened last month I went in and told the teller that I wanted to talk to someone about withdrawing my funds and closing my account. She looked at me and said "Awww what's wrong young man are you mad at us?" in a very condescending tone of voice. I was told to have a seat and I did. After fifteen minutes of waiting around and having people totally ignore me eventhough they were doing nothing but chit chatting with coworkers I decided to leave before I was too late for my later plans. 

As it is right now they've failed to deposit my check correctly and once again I'm wrongly being charged overdraw fees so I have a $475 check just sitting there while they let random fees rack up. Oh and because my bosses bank account is with the same bank my checks are supposed to go through instantly as a cash deposit. 

I apologize for the rant but, because of everything going on getting a new phone just isn't at the top of my list. I understand that we all have difficulties and I apologize for insulting Robert's Business but, I've been having too much bad luck lately.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

I tried to get a good picture of the package but, the sticker shows that the package was sent 10.04.06 and today is 10.07.06 so they were delivered as expected. As far as I know UPS isn't even supposed to ship packages on saturday unless you pay extra so they did me a favor.

I posted this same thread on Cichlid Forums and it was deleted almost instantly, wtf am I not allowed to voice my opinion.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have heard of that happening with banks... I don't know how you present yourself normally, but if you dress proper and go in with a mature attitude you probably won't get too much attitude from the receptionist. Worst comes to worst, threaten to change banks and follow through. I fail to see why you would stick with this bank if they keep charging you.

As for your post on Cichlid Forum, I can understand why they would delete your post. Forums can get hassled and on a lot of forums you are not even allowed to mention the name of a company. I'm surprised this threat hasn't been deleted...

Anyway, I encourage you to call them. I am quite certain they will refund you or send you new plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

HybridS130 said:


> I posted this same thread on Cichlid Forums and it was deleted almost instantly, wtf am I not allowed to voice my opinion.


It was probably deleted because most forums require you to contact the vendor before taking measures such as posting the faulty item(s).


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot about that rule. They have the same kind of situation a lot of times with the car forums and it's only proper to give them a chance to explain things first. I apologize for ignoring that and acting so rash. 

Zoe, Im a very polite and calm person most of the time and when I talked to the tellers there I showed no attitude whatsoever. I will definitely be changing banks monday first thing though.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

HybridS130 said:


> I've also been having a lot of trouble with my bank. Come to find out that everyone that I know that has dealt with them went through the same thing.
> 
> Basically, the end of the week is near and I get low on funds but, nowhere near $0 or overdrawing. They will either charge me an overdraw fee when I haven't overdrawn or even purchased anything or they will literally recycle old transactions and put them through again just enough so that it seems that I have overdrawn. Either way in the past month I've had to pay them over $300 in overdraw fees for something that I cannot argue because they are the bank and I am 19 years old. I assure though that I have not overdrawn because I check my account everyday and I keep track of everything and I make sure that I do not get near $0.
> 
> ...


switch bank. if they keep charging you fees for no reason, i don't see a reason why you let them keep charging you. 

of course other forum will delete you. first they don't know who is right or not. second, they just don't want any kind of conflict happen on their forum. they believe it is your problem and you solve it on your own, it is none of their business.

plus don't buy from them again if you don't like them... ask for a refund and just walk away...


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

A car buddy suggested that the polite thing for him to have done would've been to go ahead and send some of this as well. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

vaseline... it doesn't sounds comfortable to me... guys with vaseline... just hope it doesn't go on a wrong place for wrong use.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

That was the joke.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

aaa said:


> vaseline... it doesn't sounds comfortable to me... guys with vaseline... just hope it doesn't go on a wrong place for wrong use.


then whats the right place for the right use?????


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

read the bottle, there is instruction


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Banks give everyone a hard time. 
We were headed on vacation this week and stopped by the bank on monday. They were going to be closed for the entire day due to a "computer upgrade" on Saturday. They would not cash a check so we had no cash for gas.

So I went over to a bank where we have 2 home loans. They would not cash a check for us because we did not have a checking account with them and said they had no way to get the money if our check bounced. Ironic seeing how we have good enough credit for them to get loans on two homes. 

So my wife called her boss and got her paycheck for the week and we headed to the bank of her boss to cash it. They were willing to cash the check from there bank at a small $5 charge. 

All I can say is I will remember all these banks and their attitudes when I need to deal with them in the future. They will not get any future business and may loose their current business with me because of their attitude. 

So it has nothing to do with your age.


----------



## zach987 (Feb 11, 2006)

What ever became of this? I am waiting on an order from him as well.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Call me bias as I know Robert personally. It really isn't like him at all.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> All I can say is I will remember all these banks and their attitudes when I need to deal with them in the future. They will not get any future business and may loose their current business with me because of their attitude.


even here in south africa, banks are full of BS. when my sister turned 18 and had to open a new, adult account, they messed her around so much that the bank manager came to our house personally to open her account so that she would not take her business elsewhere


----------

